# Pink "The Sovereignty Of God" - Abridged and Unabridged Information



## KeithW (Sep 6, 2016)

Here is some updated information about unabridged and abridged versions of the book "The Sovereignty Of God" by Arthur W. Pink.

*Previous Hardcopy Information*

Good information about the abridged hardcopy version published by "The Banner Of Truth" is in this thread from 2008. The thread is now closed.
http://www.puritanboard.com/showthread.php/38897-Pink-s-quot-Sovereignty-of-God-quot-development

*Hardcopy Published by Watchmaker Publishing*

The version published by "Watchmaker Publishing" is also unabridged. This is the version I gift to people since it is currently the least expensive on Amazon.

*Ebook Published by Providence Baptist Ministries*

The ebook version that used to be published by Providence Baptist Ministries is unabridged. Their website is no longer available. But the site can still be found in the "Internet Archive Wayback Machine" at:
https://web.archive.org/web/20160321003205/http://www.pbministries.org/books/pink/index.htm
And the ebook can still be downloaded from there for free. The forewards go up to the fourth edition.

*Ebook Published by Monergism Books*

There is an ebook version published by "Monergism Books". The filename used in the download claims to be unabridged, but this is an abridged version. 1/3 of the pages have been removed. The forewards go up to the fourth edition.
https://www.monergism.com/sovereignty-god-ebook
Terminology about the changes is based on the unabridged version being the standard.

Chapter 4-The Sovereignty of God in Salvation - the first 15 paragraphs were kept, but the last 37 paragraphs were removed
Chapter 5-The Sovereignty of God in Reprobation - the first 11 paragraphs were kept, but the last 64 paragraphs were removed
Chapter 6-The Sovereignty of God In Operation - 1 paragraph removed
Chapter 7-The Sovereignty of God And The Human Will - endnotes removed, 1 paragraph added
Chapter 8-God’s Sovereignty And Human Responsibility - endnotes removed
Chapter 9-God’S Sovereignty And Prayer - 1 paragraph removed
Chapter 10-Our Attitude Toward God’S Sovereignty - endnotes removed, 2 sentences added
Chapter 11-Difficulties And Objections - endnotes removed, 1 paragraph added
Conclusion - 1 sentence removed, 1 paragraph removed, 1 paragraph added, copyright added
Appendix 1-The Will of God - entire appendix removed
Appendix 2-The Case Of Adam - entire appendix removed
Appendix 3-The Meaning Of "Kosmos" In John 3:16 - entire appendix removed
Appendix 4-1 John 2:2 - entire appendix removed


*Ebook Published by Chapel Library*

The free ebook version published by Chapel Library is the third edition. The forewards go up to the third edition. Chapters 4 and 5 are complete (unlike the Monergism Books version). But there are no appendices; they have been removed.
http://www.chapellibrary.org/
Chapel Library > Literature > Authors > Arthur W. Pink

[edit: added Chapel Library version]
[edit: added Monergism Books file name info]


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Sep 6, 2016)

Very informative and useful! Thank you.


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 6, 2016)

I don't know why the Chapel Library edition omits the appendices unless there is a copyright issue. (PB Ministries shut down their site due to copyright issues. Some of what they had posted was probably still under copyright although long OOP and HTF in many cases.) I think those appendices were included in the 3rd edition (1929) and the book that Chapel Library has posted contains the intro to that edition. Generally titles prior to 1923 are public domain in the USA, but the copyright on Pink's books may either be sort of "loose" or non-existent. That's why you see the same Pink material republished in various formats and under various titles by various publishers. "Sovereignty" was one of the few Pink books that was published as such during his lifetime. Most of his books were excerpted posthumously from "Studies in the Scriptures."


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 6, 2016)

Looking at the preview, the formatting of this Kindle edition is probably poor. But it does appear to contain the appendices. 

The unabridged Baker edition can be found here. It shouldn't be too hard to pick up one of these on the used market at a reasonable price. It has 269 pages vs 236 listed for the Watchmaker edition. So the Watchmaker must have relatively small print. The Baker edition has print that is bolder and larger than what you'll find in many books today. 

This paperback by Create Space (a self-publishing platform) is cheaper than the Watchmaker, but it appears to have very small print. GLH Publishing, which publishes a lot of Reformed and Puritan works in ebook form (unless I've got them confused with another publisher) also has a PB edition. Judging solely by the Table of Contents, it may be unabridged, but according to Amazon it is only 178 pages.


----------

